# Canon has released an interactive brochure for the Canon EOS R3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2021)

> While we wait for Canon to make available the manual and white paper for the Canon EOS R3, they have provided this thorough interactive PDF for the king of Canon’s mirrorless lineup.
> The Canon EOS R3 is expected to begin shipping near the end of November 2021. The first round of shipments likely won’t fulfill all of the preorders, as the camera has proved to be quite popular amongst shooters just going by the preorder numbers.
> 
> Preorder the Canon EOS R3
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## neurorx (Sep 23, 2021)

Does anyone else wonder what the back order wait time will be for the flash hotshot cover that people will immediately lose?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

neurorx said:


> Does anyone else wonder what the back order wait time will be for the flash hotshot cover that people will immediately lose?


Relax. B&H has bulk hotshoe covers that will fit the multifunction shoe, and a pack of 1,500 of them costs less than $12. Order them here.


----------



## navastronia (Sep 23, 2021)

Anyone know if the new eyecup will be reversible? I'm left eye dominant and the cup looks made for right eye dominant photographers.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 23, 2021)

The 3 shot HDR seems pretty cool.
I would have thought it would take more than that


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The 3 shot HDR seems pretty cool.
> I would have thought it would take more than that


Another sign this isn’t a 1-series camera, since those don’t have in-camera HDR but loerr cameras do, down i to the PowerShot lines.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

navastronia said:


> Anyone know if the new eyecup will be reversible? I'm left eye dominant and the cup looks made for right eye dominant photographers.


It looks symmetrical to me, am I missing something?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 23, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> It looks symmetrical to me, am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 200372


That large eye cup does seem ideal for left I people.
I am right eye so that is just a guess.


----------



## entoman (Sep 23, 2021)

“A big new feature for *EOS mirrorless cameras*, the Smart Controllers are sensitive touchpads that act as optical devices, allowing you to control the AF area while shooting.”

This implies that the Smart Controller will be a standard feature on *all* future R series cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> That large eye cup does seem ideal for left I people.
> I am right eye so that is just a guess.


Actually, I suspect the reference was to the accessory eyecup:




There’s a seam between the central plastic circle and the rubber cup, so I’m pretty sure it will be reversible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

entoman said:


> “A big new feature for *EOS mirrorless cameras*, the Smart Controllers are sensitive touchpads that act as optical devices, allowing you to control the AF area while shooting.”
> 
> This implies that the Smart Controller will be a standard feature on *all* future R series cameras.


That would be nice, but I think they mean it’s new to the line, not every camera in the line. Certainly on the R1, maybe on an R5 II, but not on the rumored >$1K R body, for example.


----------



## Joules (Sep 23, 2021)

Interesting that they basically confirm that they R3 uses the same IBIS unit as the R5 and R6.

Also noteworthy that AF now covers virtually 100 % of the frame. Hopefully, whatever enabled that will make it into the lower end bodies sooner rather than later.

Also, while it is understandable that they compare the rolling shutter performance to the 1DX III, it would be nice to see a direct comparison with the R5. From all I know, the R5 already outperformed the 1DX III with regards to rolling shutter. Which is remarkable, as it has a far greater resolution. Makes you wonder if the R3 really is the first stacked Canon sensor, or if it just is the first stacked BSI one (which is what they claimed in the marketing material).

I'm also really looking forward to the point in time where PTP got some images to measure the sensor performance. Canon claims AF capabilities at even less light than the R6, so perhaps that points to an actual improvement in (measured) image quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2021)

Of all the stuff in that brochure, the thing that really caught my eye was the example they gave of low light performance at 50k ISO. Normally, companies will have a well-lit shot, where the noise performance will be fine, but this had a rather dark, broody image, and at 50k it looked implausibly good. My curiosity is piqued.


----------



## Krispy (Sep 23, 2021)

Maybe someone smarter can help me out 
So if I use the St-E3-Rt with the R3, I need the adapter?
Anyone think it's worth getting the St-10?


----------



## padam (Sep 23, 2021)

Rolling shutter measurements will be provided when the full production models arrive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

Krispy said:


> So if I use the St-E3-Rt with the R3, I need the adapter?
> Anyone think it's worth getting the St-10?


My current understanding (based on forum posts and my own examination of images of the R3 shoe, ST-E10 base, 1D X shoe and bases of current sealed and non-sealed flashes that I have in hand, but subject to change) is that you can use the ST-E3-RT directly on the R3, but the combination will not be weather sealed. If you use the AD-E1 shoe adapter (or the ST-E10), you'll have a weather-sealed combination.

Personally, I have an ST-E3-RT, 4 600EX-RT flashes, along with a 270EX II and MT24-EX. FWIW, I preordered both the ST-E10 and the AD-E1 adapter, but that was before I had the piece of information from Canon that non-sealed flash units can mount directly on the R3. I'll probably cancel/return AD-E1 once it's confirmed that direct mounting of sealed flashes on the R3 works (I have never used a flash in the rain), but I'll probably keep the ST-E10 – I like the smaller size, and I am used to controlling the flashes via the camera menus rather than the controls/LCD on the ST-E3-RT.


----------



## Krispy (Sep 23, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> My current understanding (based on forum posts and my own examination of images of the R3 shoe, ST-E10 base, 1D X shoe and bases of current sealed and non-sealed flashes that I have in hand, but subject to change) is that you can use the ST-E3-RT directly on the R3, but the combination will not be weather sealed. If you use the AD-E1 shoe adapter (or the ST-E10), you'll have a weather-sealed combination.
> 
> Personally, I have an ST-E3-RT, 4 600EX-RT flashes, along with a 270EX II and MT24-EX. FWIW, I preordered both the ST-E10 and the AD-E1 adapter, but that was before I had the piece of information from Canon that non-sealed flash units can mount directly on the R3. I'll probably cancel/return AD-E1 once it's confirmed that direct mounting of sealed flashes on the R3 works (I have never used a flash in the rain), but I'll probably keep the ST-E10 – I like the smaller size, and I am used to controlling the flashes via the camera menus rather than the controls/LCD on the ST-E3-RT.


Gotchaaaaa. I have a couple 600 ex-Rt II's and the ST-E3 myself. I COULD sell off the e3 and just keep the e10. I have the adapter on order just in case too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

Krispy said:


> Gotchaaaaa. I have a couple 600 ex-Rt II's and the ST-E3 myself. I COULD sell off the e3 and just keep the e10. I have the adapter on order just in case too.


I expect Canon will bring out native multifunction shoe flashes at some point. I may hang onto the ST-E3-RT and sell it with some (or all) of my 600’s at that point.


----------



## Emyr Evans (Sep 23, 2021)

padam said:


> Rolling shutter measurements will be provided when the full production models arrive.


Thanks Rob - absolutely stunning.

The stabilisation also looks incredible. What a camera.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 24, 2021)

padam said:


> Rolling shutter measurements will be provided when the full production models arrive.


this page seems fake to me. I seen pages like this before everytime a new camera comes out. No proof of the camera, no subs.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 24, 2021)

Canon Asia seems to really like its monarchy branding.


----------



## Bigpapi (Sep 24, 2021)

So without the multifunction hotshoe adapter, I won't be able to use my Godox flashes?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2021)

Bigpapi said:


> So without the multifunction hotshoe adapter, I won't be able to use my Godox flashes?


Pretty sure you will not need the adapter to use them.


----------



## HenryL (Sep 24, 2021)

navastronia said:


> Anyone know if the new eyecup will be reversible? I'm left eye dominant and the cup looks made for right eye dominant photographers.


The product description at B&H says it rotates 360° with 90° Clicks.


----------



## Emyr Evans (Sep 24, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> this page seems fake to me. I seen pages like this before everytime a new camera comes out. No proof of the camera, no subs.


Not fake, German channel, over 4,000 subs.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 24, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> this page seems fake to me. I seen pages like this before everytime a new camera comes out. No proof of the camera, no subs.


It comes from here and these folks are not fakes.








News, Tests, Forum zum Thema digitale Videotechnik und Filmmaking






www.slashcam.de


----------



## Bonich (Sep 24, 2021)

HenryL said:


> The product description at B&H says it rotates 360° with 90° Clicks.


I'ld rather like the 90° clicks for the camera landscape & portrait orientation ;-)


----------



## navastronia (Sep 24, 2021)

HenryL said:


> The product description at B&H says it rotates 360° with 90° Clicks.


_très bien!_


----------



## padam (Sep 24, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> this page seems fake to me. I seen pages like this before everytime a new camera comes out. No proof of the camera, no subs.


Yeah, everything on the internet is fake, obviously and you must have checked the review as well.
Is that a fake picture and a fake test of 6K60p RAW recording? 









Test : Canon EOS R3: Aufnahmezeiten und Hitzelimits bei 6K 12 Bit 25p/50p RAW und 4K All-I 50p


Die Canon EOS R3 ist bei uns eingetroffen und wir konnten bereits erste Tests und soeben den ersten erfolgreichen Praxisdreh durchführen. Hier ganz frisch unsere ersten Erfahrungen mit Canons neuem Flaggschiff-Modell, wo wir uns zunöchst die interne 6K 12 Bit 25p, 50p RAW sowie die 4K 50p All-I...



www.slashcam.de


----------



## sulla (Sep 24, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> My current understanding (based on forum posts and my own examination of images of the R3 shoe, ST-E10 base, 1D X shoe and bases of current sealed and non-sealed flashes that I have in hand, but subject to change) is that you can use the ST-E3-RT directly on the R3, but the combination will not be weather sealed. If you use the AD-E1 shoe adapter (or the ST-E10), you'll have a weather-sealed combination.
> 
> Personally, I have an ST-E3-RT, 4 600EX-RT flashes, along with a 270EX II and MT24-EX. FWIW, I preordered both the ST-E10 and the AD-E1 adapter, but that was before I had the piece of information from Canon that non-sealed flash units can mount directly on the R3. I'll probably cancel/return AD-E1 once it's confirmed that direct mounting of sealed flashes on the R3 works (I have never used a flash in the rain), but I'll probably keep the ST-E10 – I like the smaller size, and I am used to controlling the flashes via the camera menus rather than the controls/LCD on the ST-E3-RT.


I also think every old hotshoe equipemnt should mount directly to the R3, albeit without (perfect) weather sealing.

I think the smaller size of the ST-E10 over the ST-E3-RT is worth the purchase alone. The R3 with the mounted ST-E10 will fit more easily into my bag, and this is great. Weight is a minor issue, but the fact that the ST-E10 doesn't need batteries to operate is another plus in the convenience category.

Additionally the ST-E10 is much cheaper than the ST-E3-RT, so it is not tooo heavy an investment.

I also almost never use flashes mounted directly to the hot shoe, and even less so in rain. With GPS built in, there is also no need for the GPS-E2-receiver (which I do use in rain), so I think there is very little need for the hot shoe adapter.


----------



## sulla (Sep 24, 2021)

Bonich said:


> I'ld rather like the 90° clicks for the camera landscape & portrait orientation ;-)


I'd like a camera with a circular sensor, that would eliminate the need for rotation.

Plus it would correct for my constant inability to get any horizon level...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 24, 2021)

padam said:


> Yeah, everything on the internet is fake, obviously and you must have checked the review as well.
> Is that a fake picture and a fake test of 6K60p RAW recording?
> 
> 
> ...


No one was allowed to show raw 6k footage, how come they could?


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 24, 2021)

Shots with electronic shutter doesn’t count for the shutter durability of 500k or?!

Sweet nice brochure!

What I don’t like in general: 7,5 EV shooting buut only with f1.2 lenses… what about values to the other lenses?! even those new „dark“ ones with f7.1 & f11


----------



## sulla (Sep 24, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> Shots with electronic shutter doesn’t count for the shutter durability of 500k or?!


At 30 fps that could be reached in 4,5 hours...


----------



## padam (Sep 24, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> No one was allowed to show raw 6k footage, how come they could?


Wrong again


----------



## john1970 (Sep 24, 2021)

Overall a nice brochure that summarizes the key features of the camera. With that said, I did not learn anything new by reading it. The R3 looks to be the mirrorless replacement for the 1Dx Mk3, which does make me wonder what the forthcoming R1 will be....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2021)

john1970 said:


> The R3 looks to be the mirrorless replacement for the 1Dx Mk3, which does make me wonder what the forthcoming R1 will be....


The R3 but with AF point-linked spot metering.


----------



## neurorx (Sep 24, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Relax. B&H has bulk hotshoe covers that will fit the multifunction shoe, and a pack of 1,500 of them costs less than $12. Order them here.


It was a joke.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2021)

neurorx said:


> It was a joke.....


Of course. So was my reply.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 24, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R3 but with AF point-linked spot metering.


Classic ! In all seriousness I would expect some advancements, but the R3 offers a lot for a sports camera for action photography with low noise.


----------



## lawny13 (Sep 25, 2021)

sulla said:


> I also think every old hotshoe equipemnt should mount directly to the R3, albeit without (perfect) weather sealing.
> 
> I think the smaller size of the ST-E10 over the ST-E3-RT is worth the purchase alone. The R3 with the mounted ST-E10 will fit more easily into my bag, and this is great. Weight is a minor issue, but the fact that the ST-E10 doesn't need batteries to operate is another plus in the convenience category.
> 
> ...


regarding the battery… it may be convenient for obvious reasons, but canon still doesn’t match sony when it comes to battery life. So I’m that respect having the flash draw power out of the camera’s battery is also inconvenient.

battery performance has generally been my main issue with canon. Even in the Nikon vs canon heydays it nikon always did better than canon regarding battery life. Now with MILC it is even more important for canon to actually turn their attention to that and make some major improvements.

I love my R5. But if I am birding and literally waiting for long periods of time for a shot I do worry about battery drainage. That was never really an issue when I was shooting the A7III


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 25, 2021)

lawny13 said:


> regarding the battery… it may be convenient for obvious reasons, but canon still doesn’t match sony when it comes to battery life. So I’m that respect having the flash draw power out of the camera’s battery is also inconvenient.
> 
> battery performance has generally been my main issue with canon. Even in the Nikon vs canon heydays it nikon always did better than canon regarding battery life. Now with MILC it is even more important for canon to actually turn their attention to that and make some major improvements.
> 
> I love my R5. But if I am birding and literally waiting for long periods of time for a shot I do worry about battery drainage. That was never really an issue when I was shooting the A7III


Does your shooting situation allow for using a powerbank with a longish cable? The R5 will draw most of its power from USB when it's powered on:


----------



## entoman (Sep 25, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R3 but with AF point-linked spot metering.


What I expect in the R1:

35-40MP
Twin CFExpress B slots
“Pro Capture” buffering as per Olympus
New more powerful battery
8K

Body very similar to R3, but with some kind of active cooling.
Performance enhancements across the range.

What I *don’t* expect:

Higher than 40MP
New “see through” body as per patent.
Global shutter.


----------



## Ian K (Sep 25, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The 3 shot HDR seems pretty cool.
> I would have thought it would take more than that


The R5 has in camera HDR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2021)

Ian K said:


> The R5 has in camera HDR


So do my EOS M cameras and one of my PowerShots. But no 1-series bodies do.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 25, 2021)

entoman said:


> What I expect in the R1:
> 
> 35-40MP
> Twin CFExpress B slots
> ...



We could cram in 8K video at just under 40MP if the FF sensor is exactly 7680x5120 (39.3MP). This would give a 7680x4320 16:9 resolution. The slightly larger 8192x4608 8K resolution would push the FF sensor to 44.74MP.

I think the Twin CFexpress B slots would be "obvious", but I'm not Canon.
The "infinite" RAW photo buffer from the 1Dx3 is something I would expect.
Global shutter might come.
I'm not so sure about the more powerful battery, which could be larger.
Gordon Liang showed the R3 filming for 6 hours, so I would expect Canon to have resolved the heat/cooling problems without having to resort to active cooling, even for 8K.
I would expect the GNSS receiver to be quad-constellation (R3 is GPS+GLONASS). I would not expect it to be dual-band (to improve on the position precision) as the current 3-5m resolution is likely to be "good enough" for most photographers and any last precision could be deduced from the image itself.

The see-through body is not something I would expect in a 1-series camera, as the design wastes a lot of space for components and adds a lot of sidewalls (read: dead space).


----------



## entoman (Sep 25, 2021)

kaihp said:


> We could cram in 8K video at just under 40MP if the FF sensor is exactly 7680x5120 (39.3MP). This would give a 7680x4320 16:9 resolution. The slightly larger 8192x4608 8K resolution would push the FF sensor to 44.74MP.
> 
> I think the Twin CFexpress B slots would be "obvious", but I'm not Canon.
> The "infinite" RAW photo buffer from the 1Dx3 is something I would expect.
> ...


At the risk of hi-jacking the thread and turning it into an R1 wish list:

Yes, 45MP is possible, and it would be more versatile regarding 8K options, but I think Canon is more likely to choose 40MP as it would enable faster readout and consequent benefits for AF, burst speeds and buffer.

Global shutter is probably doable, but I don’t think Canon would risk putting such an untried technology into their flagship professional camera. Maybe when the R1 Mk2 arrives. It’s also arguable whether there is any real *need* for global shutter, now that readout times are getting very fast.

I don’t think we’ll see a larger battery, as Canon will want to maintain compatibility with R3 and 1Dxiii, but we’re likely to see a more powerful version, and also high-speed charging.

*The single feature that would be by far the biggest deal for me, would be something equivalent to the Olympus Pro Capture. This would be incredibly valuable for wildlife and sports photography, and also probably very desirable for reportage - e.g. to capture that “embarrassing moment” when photographing politicians.*

I very much doubt if the specifications of the R1 have even been decided yet by Canon. They’ll have several things in development, and will be watching to see what Nikon and Sony produce next, before committing to a final specification.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 25, 2021)

entoman said:


> What I expect in the R1:
> 
> 35-40MP
> Twin CFExpress B slots
> ...


As long as we realize this is pure speculation, my hypothetical R1 features would be:

1) Dual CF Express Type B
2) Infinite buffer similar to 1Dx series
3) Spot metering linked to AF point
4) Quad-bayer sensor so camera has a low res and high res setting
5) Quad pixel AF so camera has X-type sensors in a mirrorless camera
6) global sensor or an exceptionally fast stacked sensor that is 3x faster than R3
7) AF focusing calculations 120 times per a second (2x the R3)
8) A new battery with increased capacity for improved CIPA ratings
9) A new series of processors (Digic XI)
10) A slight increase in maximum fps to 40 fps and user adjustable fps rates in low, high, high+ modes


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2021)

john1970 said:


> 5) Quad pixel AF so camera has X-type sensors in a mirrorless camera.


You’re probably aware, but other manufacturers’ MILCs have cross-type phase-detect AF points.


----------



## AEWest (Sep 26, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Overall a nice brochure that summarizes the key features of the camera. With that said, I did not learn anything new by reading it. The R3 looks to be the mirrorless replacement for the 1Dx Mk3, which does make me wonder what the forthcoming R1 will be....


High MP, global shutter.


----------



## AEWest (Sep 26, 2021)

lawny13 said:


> regarding the battery… it may be convenient for obvious reasons, but canon still doesn’t match sony when it comes to battery life. So I’m that respect having the flash draw power out of the camera’s battery is also inconvenient.
> 
> battery performance has generally been my main issue with canon. Even in the Nikon vs canon heydays it nikon always did better than canon regarding battery life. Now with MILC it is even more important for canon to actually turn their attention to that and make some major improvements.
> 
> I love my R5. But if I am birding and literally waiting for long periods of time for a shot I do worry about battery drainage. That was never really an issue when I was shooting the A7III


At the risk of sounding old, I used to travel with a vest that had many small pockets for carrying rolls of Kodachrome. Carrying an extra battery is not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ian K (Sep 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> So do my EOS M cameras and one of my PowerShots. But no 1-series bodies do.


Yes but the R5 is the second highest camera Canon make (until the R3 comes out). So it does come in high end bodies. Pretty sure it was also in the 5D Mark IV also.


----------



## bernie_king (Sep 26, 2021)

entoman said:


> At the risk of hi-jacking the thread and turning it into an R1 wish list:
> 
> Yes, 45MP is possible, and it would be more versatile regarding 8K options, but I think Canon is more likely to choose 40MP as it would enable faster readout and consequent benefits for AF, burst speeds and buffer.
> 
> ...


I think they have the R1 specs pretty much baked by now. As far as Sony and Nikon goes, I don't think that's much of a consideration. Canon owns the pro space for the most part and will continue to as long as CPS can provide vastly superior support than the others. Nikon let go most of it's NPS staff and I have yet to hear much about a CPS equivalent for Sony. As far as waiting to see what Sony and Nikon do, you can be sure they already know whats coming for the foreseeable future. I expect a dev announcement at some point before pre-orders of the Z9 start. That gives time for early sales of the R3 and may thwart anyone from buying a Z9 that may otherwise buy an R1.


----------



## entoman (Sep 26, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> I think they have the R1 specs pretty much baked by now. As far as Sony and Nikon goes, I don't think that's much of a consideration. Canon owns the pro space for the most part and will continue to as long as CPS can provide vastly superior support than the others. Nikon let go most of it's NPS staff and I have yet to hear much about a CPS equivalent for Sony. As far as waiting to see what Sony and Nikon do, you can be sure they already know whats coming for the foreseeable future. I expect a dev announcement at some point before pre-orders of the Z9 start. That gives time for early sales of the R3 and may thwart anyone from buying a Z9 that may otherwise buy an R1.


Yes, Canon and Nikon probably have a fair idea what the other is up to, and in terms of *hardware* most of the specs of the R1 will already have been decided, but it will be Canon’s flagship and will be current for at least 3 years, so they’ll want to get it absolutely right.

They know that the Z9 will be released first, and if e.g. the Nikon has “Pro Capture” pre-buffering or some other killer *firmware* feature that Canon hadn’t originally planned to produce, then they are quite likely to delay the launch of the R1 until they’ve got it covered.

I think it’s extremely unlikely that anyone will be choosing between Z9 and R1 - anyone in the market for either of these cameras will already be very heavily committed to their existing brand.

How many pro Nikon users are going to sell all their Nikon bodies and lenses and switch to Canon (and vice versa) for the sake of what would potentially be a very marginal difference in performance?

These are pro cameras, and people who are dependant on photography for a living, demand continuity of controls and don’t want to miss vital shots while learning a new system.


----------



## entoman (Sep 26, 2021)

AEWest said:


> At the risk of sounding old, I used to travel with a vest that had many small pockets for carrying rolls of Kodachrome. Carrying an extra battery is not a deal breaker for me.



Carrying spare batteries is no big deal in terms of weight or space, but there are a couple of things that you need to factor in:

It’s very easy in an intensive shooting situation to fail to notice that a battery is running low, and there’s nothing worse than missing a killer shot when your battery dies just as the action appears in front of you. MUCH better to be safe in the knowledge that a battery will last long enough to cover a full day’s intensive shooting.

Also, if you double or treble the number of (expensive) batteries you take on a job, you also have to double or treble the number of times they need recharging. I have often found myself working in remote locations in the tropics, where facilities to recharge batteries are extremely limited. Often there’s just just a low powered generator and an unreliable fuel supply. And very often there will be other photographers present who need to recharge their own camera batteries - and laptops, smartphones, power packs and other devices.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2021)

entoman said:


> I have often found myself working in remote locations in the tropics, where facilities to recharge batteries are extremely limited. Often there’s just just a low powered generator and an unreliable fuel supply.


At lodgings in both Tikal, Guatemala and Ruhengeri, Rwanda I had only ~2 hours of power per day. The lesson is that in such a location, you need a charger for every battery.


----------



## entoman (Sep 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> At lodgings in both Tikal, Guatemala and Ruhengeri, Rwanda I had only ~2 hours of power per day. The lesson is that in such a location, you need a charger for every battery.


Yes indeed, I do have a charger for every battery.

At lodges in the Peruvian Amazon there are often a dozen other photographers at each lodge, each wanting to charge a couple of camera batteries, a laptop and a smartphone!

Extra extension leads, multipoint adaptors and dual chargers help to some extent, but the real problem is that the generators just don’t have enough output to cope with it all.

At lodges on the Rio Madre de Dios the situation is even worse, because the fuel has to come in by boat, and there often isn’t much of it.

Offering to pay for extra fuel doesn’t help either, as the boats that bring it in have to carry passengers as well, and can’t be overloaded with extra fuel. Consequently the generators are only run for an hour in the morning and for 2 hours in the evening. There is usually a mad scramble to get to the power outlets before everyone else, resulting in frayed tempers.

The same occurs at lodges in West Papua, Ghana, Tanzania, Bolivia, Russia and many other destinations I visit. Prior to Covid I used DSLRs and it wasn’t such a problem. So I hope Canon and Nikon can catch up with Sony and produce more efficient electronics that don’t use so much battery power.


----------



## bernie_king (Sep 27, 2021)

entoman said:


> Yes, Canon and Nikon probably have a fair idea what the other is up to, and in terms of *hardware* most of the specs of the R1 will already have been decided, but it will be Canon’s flagship and will be current for at least 3 years, so they’ll want to get it absolutely right.
> 
> They know that the Z9 will be released first, and if e.g. the Nikon has “Pro Capture” pre-buffering or some other killer *firmware* feature that Canon hadn’t originally planned to produce, then they are quite likely to delay the launch of the R1 until they’ve got it covered.
> 
> ...


As someone who's worked in software development for almost 30 years, I can tell you that the requirements were written for this camera for the software together with the hardware. Granted, small changes are possible within reason, but Canon will be fighting tooth and nail not to allow scope creep for any reason, including something that Nikon will be doing (although I doubt it's much of a consideration). While I agree that professionals that shoot Canon are unlikely to move to Nikon, I can't say I believe that is true for Nikon. Given that Nikon has let go the majority of the NPS staff, I would imagine that people who rely on that support are looking for a new home. Not all, but many. The value of CPS exceeds any small feature that may or may not be available on the R1 in comparison to a Z9 or the A1 for someone who does photography for a living. I think there are Nikon shooters that may upgrade to a Z9 , but I think the real competition for Canon is for where those users will land long term and they don't want it to be with Sony.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> At lodgings in both Tikal, Guatemala and Ruhengeri, Rwanda I had only ~2 hours of power per day. The lesson is that in such a location, you need a charger for every battery.





entoman said:


> Yes indeed, I do have a charger for every battery.
> 
> At lodges in the Peruvian Amazon there are often a dozen other photographers at each lodge, each wanting to charge a couple of camera batteries, a laptop and a smartphone!
> 
> ...


We should have been in charge of the planning for the current shortages - I have a drawer full of leads, multi-adaptors for different types of sockets and plugs, and redundancy of chargers. In case I ever get the chance of safe travel to far locations again, I think I will hang on to my favourite DSLR that gets several thousand shots on a standard battery and far more from the larger in a grip (which has two slots in charger for the big boys). It's gathering dust but I use it occasionally to remind me its not far off the R5 for AF, and I top up the batteries to keep them in shape.


----------



## WillT (Sep 27, 2021)

I hope they expand compatibility for the Smartphone Link Adapter and not focus solely on FTP.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 27, 2021)

An short interview with David Perry of Canon regarding the R3:

Interview about Canon R3


----------



## kaihp (Sep 27, 2021)

john1970 said:


> An short interview with David Perry of Canon regarding the R3:
> 
> Interview about Canon R3


Interesting that Canon say that the body isn't as durable as the 1D series bodies.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 27, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Interesting that Canon say that the body isn't as durable as the 1D series bodies.


They really can't say anything different, without undercutting either the 1Dx3, R1 or both, can they?


----------



## kaihp (Sep 27, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> They really can't say anything different, without undercutting either the 1Dx3, R1 or both, can they?


Hard to undercut an R1 that haven't been confirmed much less being on the market, right? But your point still stands.

I recall someone bringing a 5D camera to Antarctis (shooting penguins?) and it held up quite well, so if it's better than the 5D/R5, then the weather sealing is going to be pretty darn good.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 27, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Hard to undercut an R1 that haven't been confirmed much less being on the market, right? But your point still stands.
> 
> I recall someone bringing a 5D camera to Antarctis (shooting pengiuns?) and it held up quite well, so if it's better than the 5D/R5, then the weather sealing is going to be pretty darn good.


I've watched the linked interview and the only real qualifier used was (paraphrasing) "The R3 wasn't tested in deserts, so it *might* not be the right choice for that environment." So he didn't actually say anything you can pin him down on, just implying that the R3 is inferior.

But to your point, I think the whole "The R3 is super mega awesome, BUT STILL NOT A 1 SERIES!" spiel in pretty much every press event is on its way to becoming a meme.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> But to your point, I think the whole "The R3 is super mega awesome, BUT STILL NOT A 1 SERIES!" spiel in pretty much every press event is on its way to becoming a meme.


To paraphrase Mick "Crocodile" Dundee, "That's not a meme..._this_ is a meme!"


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R3 but with AF point-linked spot metering.


The R3 with a fixed screen and no IBIS


----------



## entoman (Sep 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> We should have been in charge of the planning for the current shortages - I have a drawer full of leads, multi-adaptors for different types of sockets and plugs, and redundancy of chargers. In case I ever get the chance of safe travel to far locations again, I think I will hang on to my favourite DSLR that gets several thousand shots on a standard battery and far more from the larger in a grip (which has two slots in charger for the big boys). It's gathering dust but I use it occasionally to remind me its not far off the R5 for AF, and I top up the batteries to keep them in shape.


I’ll be hanging on to my 5DMkiv for exactly that reason.

The only problem is that I now have a mixture of EF and RF glass, and he latter can’t be used on the 5DMkiv.

Talking of shortages - I’ve only got enough fuel to last 50 miles and there doesn’t appear to be anywhere within a 20 mile radius with fuel available, as panic-buyers have left all the pumps dry and most of the tanker drivers left the UK after Brexit…


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2021)

entoman said:


> I’ll be hanging on to my 5DMkiv for exactly that reason.
> 
> The only problem is that I now have a mixture of EF and RF glass, and he latter can’t be used on the 5DMkiv.
> 
> Talking of shortages - I’ve only got enough fuel to last 50 miles and there doesn’t appear to be anywhere within a 20 mile radius with fuel available, as panic-buyers have left all the pumps dry and most of the tanker drivers left the UK after Brexit…


One step ahead of you. I filled up my Prius a couple of days before the shortage became apparent as I guessed filling stations were next on the list for the HGV driver shortage. With a 9 gallon tank I should be OK. My R5 is at the low end for shots per charge, but my Prius is at the upper.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

entoman said:


> The single feature that would be by far the biggest deal for me, would be something equivalent to the Olympus Pro Capture. This would be incredibly valuable for wildlife and sports photography, and also probably very desirable for reportage


I get why wildlife people want to photograph the bird that flew away but I am not sure that I understand the need in sports.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

john1970 said:


> A new series of processors (Digic XI)


X is a letter not a number.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

entoman said:


> I think it’s extremely unlikely that anyone will be choosing between Z9 and R1


There are plenty of high-end DSLR users that have not switched over to mirrorless.
A lot that I hear from consider switching systems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> X is a letter not a number.


Unless you're Roman.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> We should have been in charge of the planning for the current shortages - I have a drawer full of leads, multi-adaptors for different types of sockets and plugs, and redundancy of chargers. In case I ever get the chance of safe travel to far locations again, I think I will hang on to my favourite DSLR that gets several thousand shots on a standard battery and far more from the larger in a grip (which has two slots in charger for the big boys). It's gathering dust but I use it occasionally to remind me its not far off the R5 for AF, and I top up the batteries to keep them in shape.


There is always film


----------



## entoman (Sep 27, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I get why wildlife people want to photograph the bird that flew away but I am not sure that I understand the need in sports.


Pro Capture of course is primarily for capturing the very earliest moment in a sequence of events - moments that happen too suddenly to be anticipated.

It’s main use is for wildlife (e.g. birds and insects taking flight), but there will be similar situations in sport, e.g. at the start of a race. Just hold the button down during the “anticipation” period, and release it half a second after the starting gun has been fired. I dare say there will be other genres of subjects where it would also prove to be an invaluable tool.

I’m not sure whether this feature could be added via a firmware update, or whether it would require a processor upgrade and/or more internal memory than is available in R5, R6 or R3.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I get why wildlife people want to photograph the bird that flew away but I am not sure that I understand the need in sports.





EOS 4 Life said:


> There is always film


Perhaps you'll get why film and birds in flight aren't a happy mix.


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 27, 2021)

entoman said:


> Pro Capture of course is primarily for capturing the very earliest moment in a sequence of events - moments that happen too suddenly to be anticipated.
> 
> It’s main use is for wildlife (e.g. birds and insects taking flight), but there will be similar situations in sport, e.g. at the start of a race. Just hold the button down during the “anticipation” period, and release it half a second after the starting gun has been fired. I dare say there will be other genres of subjects where it would also prove to be an invaluable tool.
> 
> I’m not sure whether this feature could be added via a firmware update, or whether it would require a processor upgrade and/or more internal memory than is available in R5, R6 or R3.


The M6 II has a pre-shooting mode that I would imagine is similar to Olympus's pro capture. Perhaps someone with an M6 II will chime in and let us know how it works.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 28, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> The M6 II has a pre-shooting mode that I would imagine is similar to Olympus's pro capture. Perhaps someone with an M6 II will chime in and let us know how it works.


It only works in the cropped, 10-bit e-shutter burst mode, which has crazy rolling shutter. And it doesn't work half of the times, for no apparent reason. For me it turned out to be fairly useless.

The e-shutter mode on my R5 is a lot better than the one on the M6II, so I expect pre-capture in the RF cameras to work a lot better.


----------



## NKD (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice features. The HDR sounds interesting! Human eye like performance, both single & multiple shots.
Hoping to find some websites with examples & RAW files.


----------



## entoman (Oct 1, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> Shots with electronic shutter doesn’t count for the shutter durability of 500k or?!


Yep, the brochure specifically states that “the EOS R3 is equipped with a **shutter mechanism** that has a durability of up to 500,000 cycles.”

My experience is that Canon shutters usually far exceed their claimed lifecycle - my 5DS had 200K cycles and was still performing perfectly when I sold it, and my 5DMkiv has already exceeded 150K cycles.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> Yep, the brochure specifically states that “the EOS R3 is equipped with a **shutter mechanism** that has a durability of up to 500,000 cycles.”
> 
> My experience is that Canon shutters usually far exceed their claimed lifecycle - my 5DS had 200K cycles and was still performing perfectly when I sold it, and my 5DMkiv has already exceeded 150K cycles.


Depending on your shooting style, it could take a loooooong time to reach it if you're mostly using the fully electronic shutter.


----------



## Joules (Oct 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> My experience is that Canon shutters usually far exceed their claimed lifecycle - my 5DS had 200K cycles and was still performing perfectly when I sold it, and my 5DMkiv has already exceeded 150K cycles.


With those numbers, anecdotes only get you so far.

This is an nice resource for checking out how other users fared with their shutter counts:



Camera Shutter Life | Sitemap



Canon's numbers are no exact counts at which the camera will fail, but just estimates of what consumers can reasonably expect.


----------



## entoman (Oct 2, 2021)

Joules said:


> With those numbers, anecdotes only get you so far.
> 
> This is an nice resource for checking out how other users fared with their shutter counts:
> 
> ...


Very true, which is why Canon (and most other advertising claims) are careful to use the caveat “up to”.

In practice, some users will experience shutter failure earlier, and some will achieve greater longevity, depending on quality control issues, shooting style, how much shock or vibration the camera receives and various other factors. The quoted figures nevertheless are probably a fairly accurate indication of expected maximum lifespan.

FWIW, my higher than average figures reflect cameras that have received a lot of incidental abuse, in the form of knocks, vibration, and extremes of temperature and humidity. Most of the time I shoot in bursts of 3 (bracketed exposures), or occasionally sustained bursts of up to 3 seconds (BIF), at shutter speeds in the 1/250 to 1/4000 range. I rarely take single shots.


----------

